
E-cigarettes could stub out tobacco bonds sooner than thought (2014) - ayanai
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tobacco-bonds-ecigs-insight/e-cigarettes-could-stub-out-tobacco-bonds-sooner-than-thought-idUSKBN0EZ0CZ20140624
======
aphextim
The last article about the tobacco bonds being hurt by e-cigs which was from
the WSJ disappeared completely by the time the archive version finished so I
could read behind the paywall.

I wonder if this is part of the reason for the recent craze in banning them
everywhere.

I know vitamin E acetate in the black market THC vapes are what caused the
lung issues in the 8 reported deaths, not the flavored nicotine.

~~~
aphextim
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/tobacco-bonds-feel-heat-
from-e-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/tobacco-bonds-feel-heat-from-e-
cigarettes-1403648086?mod=rsswn) was posted, and disappeared pretty quickly.

